# I miss my kitten Tommy :(



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Tommy was just 9month when he got ran over. It was in January, January the 30th whilst i was at a party, and my mum was looking after him and Toby my other kitten (now a cat). That night Tommy got ran over on the main road leading to our street, the man who ran him over took him to the Vets straight away though, We didn't know about him untill the neighbours came over and said "Have you got a black and white cat with a neon green collar on?" My mum was devistated and went to the Vet's straight away.. Tommy was in such shock with really bad wounds. My mum tried contacting me that night but i was out with friend's and had phone on silent. The man said to my mum when she got there - "I'm terribly sorry but i didn't see him". On Saturday the 31st January my mum phoned me at 11am.. She told me what happend.. i burst into tears. The vet's wouldn't let me go see him straight away so i had to wait till 3.30pm that day. 
When i went to see him it was horrible.. I then had a choice to get him PTS or try save him.. He was in such a state and was so sore i had to choose to PTS that was the worst moment ever.. Everyday i cried. Couple of months later i got 2 Kitten's given to me, They will never ever replace him though! NO cat will. It's been 9months now.. He would of been two this april coming up! 
R.I.P Tommy.
7th April 08 - 31st January 09 - 9Months Old. :crying:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P TOMMY XXXX


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Petal sorry to hear your sad news .. 

R.I.P little one xx enjoy rainbow bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sorry to hear that your kitty died yes you have 2 others no doubt they cannot replace but your kitten had given space for a new life, thats what animal lifes about they walk in but dont stay long enogh as they only live hort lifes on this earth, you will never ever replace her so sorry for your loss
R>I>P>kitty


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, nothing will ever replace him, he knew when it was bedtime and ran upstairs to my bed and lied down to wait for his treat then go sleep. He was so special! 
A Few picture's here, The 1st he was with my Dog Bailey 3yr old Labradore.
Last with Toby 12month old DSH.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

your tabbys lovely the photo are too, when i seen your kitty, he took me back to the late 70swhen we had our dear ibbys, he was 8 yrs old he got killed out right on the rdyou kitty look exactly like him.
wendy517


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww, i do miss him,
Now my baby girl Molly has been run over !


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh how sad to loose the baby, it does happen,
my cat was killed out right down the rd from where i lived his name was tibbys, we used to call him timmy, I know how you must feel
may she rest in peace she will be reunited at rainbow bridge,
with all the others,
memories will live forever


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

RIP Tommy xxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous. 
RIP Tommy x


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for everyones support, i just keep thinking of the times he would follow me everywhere outside, and all the happy memories


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

I had a cat called Tommy who also got run over, I was devestated as he wasn't that old either


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry to hear about Tommy 

is your other cat okay?

I live near burnley


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont live in Burnley, i live in a small village next to burnley  altham.
But yes, Toby is ok.. he has just lost his sort of "girlfriend" they usto be really close, she got knocked over on the 17th of october. We also think he was there when she got knocked over   He is still mourning and really angry with us. Atleast Molly and Tommy are both ok, running free at rainbow bridge!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's really hard to loose a friend a a good companion. :crying:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> I dont live in Burnley, i live in a small village next to burnley  altham.
> But yes, Toby is ok.. he has just lost his sort of "girlfriend" they usto be really close, she got knocked over on the 17th of october. We also think he was there when she got knocked over   He is still mourning and really angry with us. Atleast Molly and Tommy are both ok, running free at rainbow bridge!


oh cool, I go through Altham on the bus every day lol! and I work at the RSPCA which is around there 

Glad to hear Toby is better but that is so sad about his friend  i'm sure he will come round eventually though and he will be okay


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

He is on the safest place now.

In heaven.... :crying: Playing with the other dogs up there. ^_^


----------

